# Cage Flooring



## Katastic (Nov 30, 2013)

So in wonder what everyone uses for the flooring of their NIC cages. Mine has been on a patch of carpet since Rue is pretty good with the litter box. But it is hard to clean and I'm scared linoleum will be to slippery if I glued it down to some ply wood. And she has started to dig at the carpet which is plucking my nerves lol! Any suggestions on flooring?


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 30, 2013)

I no longer use NICs but have had many in the past. I also used carpet on the upper levels of my NICs. I used a shop vac to clean the carpet.
I had lino on the bottom level. Some rabbits do better than others on lino. I also noticed that there is now lino that is not at all slippery. I don't mean just the 'kind of' textured kind. It was lowes or home depot that had samples hanging (like 2'x2' swinging door sample rack) and some of the lino was actually rough feeling if you rubbed your hand across. It felt like rough stone or wood. I thought that would be great for a rabbit cage flooring. 

If your bun is starting to dig the carpet, you may need to experiment with different options. What works with one bun won't work with another. For the different cages I've made over the years, I've used the following different floorings...


carpet
linoleum
stick vinyl
floor tile (not too slick)
area rug
bath mat
puzzle mats
rubber mat (like for car trunk)
fleece blanket
cat/dog beds
heavy duty tarp
cardboard (will be destroyed)
seagrass mats (edible)
wicker mats (edible)
padded mats (floor kitchen sink)
woven fabric mats
towel


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 30, 2013)

I tried shelf-liner myself, my rabbit would dig into it though, you might have more luck.

What type of litter do you use? That's kind of my biggest annoyance on the carpeting, the papery shreds of litter. The poops are easy to use the little hand vac on. I plan on switching to wood pellets and I think that might be easier. 

I also bought a hard-plastic mat, like what you'd use under an office chair to protect the flooring or to be able to use the wheels on the carpet. I'll let you know if has sufficient traction and if my avid digger ants to dig in it


----------



## Troller (Dec 4, 2013)

I have tried Foam Mats and anRubber Horse Stall Mat. I love the rubber horse stall mats, very durable (and i have a very destructive rabbit) and easy enough to clean. The only draw back is its heavy.


----------



## my2geldings (Dec 6, 2013)

What we have in ours is squares of Lino, but we also got these rubber floor maps that we cut in squares and zip tied them over top the Lino. The Lino is great as a hard surface, and because those rubber maps are attached with zip tie, I'm able to lift and clean under them easily.


----------



## PaGal (Dec 6, 2013)

Coroplast can also work if your bun is not much of a chewer. You can purchase it from a sign shop. If you explain what you want it for then the price is good. I believe I paid $13 for a 4' X 8' piece. I had two buns on it and although it is more of a slick feel the buns never slipped on it.


----------

